# Avant gold



## Sanne (Jul 31, 2006)

*please post your avant gold pics here!! *

this is a pics only thread, all chatter will be removed. thank you


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2006)

Medium


----------



## Julie (Jul 31, 2006)

Light


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## caffn8me (Aug 6, 2006)

Technical note: I've used my scanner to do these rather than a camera as I didn't want to wash them out with the flash.  I've used exactly the same brightness and contrast settings for them all so you can get a good comparison.

If you have one of them, you can adjust your monitor so the screen picture matches your MSF and you'll see what the others are like in comparison


----------



## xSazx (Aug 9, 2006)

shimpagne, porcelain pink & medium


----------

